# Cancelling an Iraq visa and work permit



## Skareri (Oct 7, 2016)

I've been working in Iraq for the last 1.5 years. The company I was working for lost the contract. Fortunately, I was offered a job by the new incoming company.

The problem is that my new employer cannot apply for my new visa because the previous company has not cancelled my old visa which is valid until January 2017. 

How can I get the other visa cancelled as an individual? A visit to the Iraq embassy here in Kenya was not fruitful at all. 

S K.


----------

